# Your thoughts on the Ehrpo Epoch D1



## gertvanjoe (6/4/16)

Yup am pondering doing some shopping, whats your thoughts on this. << No I don't want tank recommendations, just your thoughts 

Reviews said it leaked a lot, is this true ? And it's "difficult"


----------

